# compiz-0.8.4-r3 - Keine Regel, um INSTALL zu erstellen

## ChrisJumper

Hallo,

ich habe gerade recht wenig Zeit, und vor kurzem Compiz entfernt damit ein update ohne Blocks durchläuft, jetzt fehlt es aber in den gegebenen Einstellungen und bevor ich KDE/GNOME wieder nutze wollte ich Compiz wieder emergen, doch siehe da:

```
# emerge compiz

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-wm/compiz-0.8.4-r3

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * QA Notice: ECLASS 'gnome2-utils' inherited illegally in x11-wm/compiz-0.8.4-r3 setup

 * CPV:  x11-wm/compiz-0.8.4-r3

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking libXcomposite-0.4.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-0.8.4-r3/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-0.8.4-r3/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-0.8.4-r3/work ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: x11-wm/compiz-0.8.4-r3

>>> Install compiz-0.8.4-r3 into /var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-0.8.4-r3/image/ category x11-wm

make DESTDIR=/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-0.8.4-r3/image/ install 

make: *** Keine Regel, um »install« zu erstellen.  Schluss.

 * ERROR: x11-wm/compiz-0.8.4-r3 failed:

 *   emake install failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 3156:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "emake install failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-wm/compiz-0.8.4-r3',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-wm/compiz-0.8.4-r3'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-0.8.4-r3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-0.8.4-r3/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-0.8.4-r3/work/compiz-0.8.4'

```

Im Forum fand ich einen Thread mit dem selben Problem, dieser war sogar als [solved] makiert und angeblich hat ein 

```
#  lafilefixer --justfixit

```

 geholfen. Aber bei mir leider nicht.

Edit: Hmm, ok das scheint dort wohl doch ein anders Problem gewesen zu sein.

Ich probiere noch ein revdep-rebuild aber weiß nicht wo das Problem liegt. Ein Löschen des Paketes in Ordner distfiles und neu beziehen, brachte auch keinen Erfolg.

Bin für jeden Ratschlag dankbar.

Grüße

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ich hab jetzt compiz 0.8.4-r2 installiert und das klappt ohne Problem. Bei 0.8.4-r3 tritt weiterhin der Fehler auf.

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

schau mal ob dir https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=311743 weiterhilft,

mittlerweile ist auch compiz-0.8.6 schon im Tree verfügbar.

----------

